
New York City in Timespace - tvladeck
http://blog.gradientmetrics.com/2017/12/07/new-york-city-in-timespace/
======
tvladeck
Hello! I am the author. This was a super fun project and something I've been
randomly obsessed with for a while. Any Qs and I'd be happy to answer!

